# Know of any Internships in FL or OH?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Post an add on ocala craigslist in the farm and garden section or Ocala4sale.com

Try posting on yard and groom.com

Goodluck


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

There is an ad in Florida's Horse and Pony Magazine:
Rider Horsemanship
Equine Performance & Behavior Training Center
www.riderhorsemanship.com
HELP WANTED
Working students needed to help manage facility in exchange for board and/or instruction/training. Facility is located 1400 NW, 150th Ave., Ocala
Contact [email protected] for details


----------

